# Knife defense in Taijiquan



## oaktree (Mar 14, 2016)

Now some people may not agree with the video how ever some of the concepts and ways of controlling the knife do remind me of some things done in escrima.especially not grabbing and exposure to the inner arm. Just an interesting view on things


----------



## MAfreak (Mar 14, 2016)

i'm surprised in a positive way that he shows how an agressive knife attacker would stab. you doesn't see it often in the old styles, where often the attacker just freezes after straightening the arm with the knife (sure good for learning the basics). and then on 4:50 you see knife defense like in modern systems, so blocking and striking simultanously to have the best chances to stop the multiple stabbing. good video.


----------



## greytowhite (Mar 16, 2016)

Dan has training in a number of arts other than the Chen Panling neijia stuff he has been focusing on.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 16, 2016)

Ya I figured he trained in other stuff which can be a good thing to get an idea of things. I was doing escrima and we had knife drills resembling of Taijiquan push hands and Baguazhang two man drills so it is nice to see videos like this when several years ago people were not doing so much things like this.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 21, 2016)

oaktree said:


>


I don't like this application nearly as much as what is shown in your first video. Based on my experience in sparring with the knife
a) before he converts that block to a grab the opponent will probably already have retracted the knife, adjusted position, and cut you again
b) even if he does complete the grab, that control is relatively easy to break before he gets the arm brought up to the control position.

The original video shows better awareness of the attackers likely movement and control of the body.

Unarmed defenses against the knife range from "might possibly work if you're skilled and lucky and your opponent is neither" to "will probably make you look extra stupid as you die." I'd say the original video is closer to the first option and the second video is closer to the second option.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 21, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't like this application nearly as much as what is shown in your first video. Based on my experience in sparring with the knife
> a) before he converts that block to a grab the opponent will probably already have retracted the knife, adjusted position, and cut you again
> b) even if he does complete the grab, that control is relatively easy to break before he gets the arm brought up to the control position.
> 
> ...


Yes it is not as good however, I like Jake's videos I personally would not go for a block like that and I would try to move off the line of attack or at least turn my body because if I slipped or he over powered me that knife is going in me.I use to train with a friend in knife and if I tried something like trying to get the knife out or joint lock he would grab the knife with his other hand and stab me with that showing me that got to be prepared for anything.
Doesn't Jake look like a movie star or something


----------



## Buka (Mar 21, 2016)

I agree with you guys. That X block using both arms is really dangerous. And it's not going to transition to anything.

If someone uses that X when training with you, jam/smack the top of it with with your other hand - as you cut him to pieces. Safely, obviously.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 21, 2016)

I thought the xblock was taught to leo though.


----------

